# Value/howto/ when to



## bobbygrrl (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi,  just a couple of questions and opinions please. (I hope it doesn't break any board rules by asking and please be aware that _I'm not selling_)

My mum has a Sudwala 7 shares 4 sleeper, start in 2007 

if she did sell it:
* would it be better if she had 2007 banked with RCI 
*can the RCI upto 2009 be passed to a new owner - (couple of years ago I think I remember this option was stopped but has it been allowed again?) 
*should she not pay for 2007 yet and leave it to be paid at a later date just in case the buyer wanted to take the week rather than bank it... 
*If she did decide to sell should she sell now, 2006 or 2007?
*what kind of price would she get and 
*where would be the best places to sell it?

Thanks 

Bobby


----------

